# Karty Prism/Atheros jako AP w Gentoo

## dareth

Jak w temacie... Jest to w_ogóle możliwe?

Na MikroTik'ach karta działała jako Access-Point bez problemu.

Tutaj istnieje u mnie jako eth2, jako klient mogę jej używać, ale kiedy do /etc/conf.d/net dopiszę:

```
essid_eth2="dth_home"

mode_eth2="master"

```

To przy restartowaniu interfejsu dostaję taką odpowiedź:

```
 /etc/init.d/net.eth2 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Starting eth2

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth2

Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

    SET failed on device eth2 ; Operation not supported.

 *   eth2 does not support setting the mode to "master"

Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :

    SET failed on device eth2 ; Device or resource busy.

 *   eth2 does not support setting the channel to "3"

 *   Failed to configure wireless for eth2  
```

Dostaję "*   eth2 does not support setting the mode to "master" " - problem sterownika? Może spróbować kartę na innym chipsecie, np na Atherosie? (Na Ralinku nie byłem w stanie w_ogóle uruchomić)

Arfrever: OrtografiaLast edited by dareth on Tue Oct 23, 2007 5:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bartmarian

użyłeś sterownika z funkcją ap ?

----------

## dareth

na tej karcie działałem na takich ustawieniach w kernelu:

```
 [*] Wireless LAN (pre-802.11) 

< >  STRIP (Metricom starmode radio IP)

[*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

< >  Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

< >  Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection 

< >  Marvell 8xxx Libertas WLAN driver support

< >  Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards 

<M>  Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

< >   Hermes in PLX9052 based PCI adaptor support (Netgear MA301 etc.) (NEW) 

< >   Hermes in TMD7160 based PCI adaptor support (NEW

< >   Nortel emobility PCI adaptor support (NEW)

<M>   Prism 2.5 PCI 802.11b adaptor support

< >  Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support

< > Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus

< > USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support

<M> IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)

[ ]  Support downloading firmware images with Host AP driver (NEW)

<M>  Host AP driver for Prism2/2.5/3 in PLX9052 PCI adaptors

<M>  Host AP driver for Prism2.5 PCI adaptors
```

Czy chodzi o pozycję "Host AP driver for Prism2.5 PCI adaptors"? 

Instalowałęm madwifi_ng oraz madwifi_ng_tools - dla uzupełnienia informacji.

Moduły hostap i hostap_pci ładowały się u mnie automatycznie.

Tak czy inaczej teraz próbowałem sprawdzić kartę opartą o AR5212.

lspci widzi ją jako "Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)"

Z wyżej pokazanej konfiguracji kernela zostawiłem tylko " [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)"

Automatycznie łądują mi się moduły ath_pci, ath_hal oraz wlan, ale interfejsu sieciowego nie mogę wystartować (interfejs nie istnieje)...

Kiedyś musi się udać  :Smile:  Proszę o wyrozumiałość :]

----------

## ChRisiu

Co do Atherosa to do /etc/modules.d/ath_pci wpisujesz:

```
options ath_pci autocreate=ap
```

lub w konsoli (jak nie chcesz żeby tworzył AP z automatu):

```
wlanconfig ath0 destroy

wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode master
```

a potem tylko:

```
iwconfig ath0 essid $nazwa_sieci

iwconfig ath0 channel $kanal

iwconfig ath0 key $kluczyk

ifconfig ath0 $ip netmask $maska
```

Ubierasz to w jakieś ładne skrypty i voila  :Smile: . Dla bardziej zaawansowanej konfiguracji mozna użyc hostapd.

 *Quote:*   

> interfejsu sieciowego nie mogę wystartować (interfejs nie istnieje)... 

 

Jaki interfejs startujesz? Madwifi tworzy domyślnie athx, a nie ethx.

----------

## dareth

Właśnie próbowałem startować interfejs ath0:

```
dth darth # ifconfig ath0 up

ath0: unknown interface: Nie ma takiego urządzenia

dth darth # ifconfig

```

Wszystkei interfejsy na liście "ifconfig -a" są mi znane.

lsmod prezentuje się tak"

```
dth darth # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

vmnet                  28960  16 

vmmon                1822828  7 

nvidia               8105720  24 

i2c_core               23040  1 nvidia

e1000                 117952  0 

snd_hda_intel         304352  1 

snd_pcm                74888  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              21192  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          9744  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

ath_pci                77808  0 

wlan                  161480  1 ath_pci

ath_hal               216048  1 ath_pci

sk98lin               139168  0 

dth darth # 

```

EDIT:

Przy tej karcie na atherosie mam jeszcze jedno podejżenie:

Atheros jest na minipci, w takiej dość 'dziwnej' karcie ASUS'a, do której nigdzie opisu w necie znaleźć nie można. Ma w sobie 2 kontrolery fire-wire, lan 1GB oraz właśnie gniazdo minipci. Kiedyś nigdy nie działał mi ten GB lan, za to karta na minipci chodziła bez problemów, a teraz lspci wykrywa wszystkie urządzenia, tyle, że dmesg mi pisze:

```
eth3: -- ERROR --

        Class:  Hardware failure

        Nr:  0xdf

        Msg:  FATAL: SkGeStopPort() does not terminate (Rx)

```

Czy to może być źródłęm problemu?

Dzięki za opis post wyżej - szukałem właśnie czegoś takiego  :Smile: 

I wracając do karty na Prism - jakie moduły w jądrze powinienem załadować, abym mógł z niej korzystać jako z AP?

----------

## Paczesiowa

powinienes miec takie moduly: 

```
wlan_ccmp               7072  2

wlan_xauth              1280  0

wlan_scan_ap            4544  1

ath_rate_sample        11968  1

ath_pci                86336  0

wlan                  189668  6 wlan_ccmp,wlan_xauth,wlan_scan_ap,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci

ath_hal               189456  3 ath_rate_sample,ath_pci
```

masz zaznaczone w kernelu autoloadowanie modulow? bo jak nie to musisz w odpowiedniej kolejnosci moduly wcyztywac zeby sie interfacy pojawily

----------

## Bialy

A stery jakie masz?

U mnie Atheros dziala na mawifi-ng i madwifi-ng-tools.

----------

## dareth

Paczesiowa:

```
[*] Enable loadable module support

[*]   Module unloading

[*]     Forced module unloading

[ ]   Module versioning support

[ ]   Source checksum for all modules

[*]   Automatic kernel module loading
```

Chodzi o tę ostatnią pozycję?

Bialy:

mam zainstalowane oba, instalowałem jeszcze tylko wifi-tools.

----------

## Bialy

Chodzi o to ostatnie  :Wink: 

----------

## ch4os

Ostatnia wersja madwifi miala problem z tworzeniem wlan0 dla ktoregos ukladu, zobacz w dmesg czy po zaladowaniu modulow nie ma zadnych errorow.

----------

## dareth

Wychodzi na to, że mam coś nie tak z przejściówką do kart minipci... Wróciłem do Prisma i znowu pytanie  :Very Happy: 

Karta:

```
04:07.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)

```

Ustawienia w kernelu:

```
 [*] Wireless LAN (pre-802.11)

< >  STRIP (Metricom starmode radio IP)

[*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

< >  Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

< >  Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection

< >  Marvell 8xxx Libertas WLAN driver support

< >  Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards

<M>  Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

< >   Hermes in PLX9052 based PCI adaptor support (Netgear MA301 etc.) (NEW)

< >   Hermes in TMD7160 based PCI adaptor support (NEW

< >   Nortel emobility PCI adaptor support (NEW)

<M>   Prism 2.5 PCI 802.11b adaptor support

< >  Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support

< > Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus

< > USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support

<M> IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)

[ ]  Support downloading firmware images with Host AP driver (NEW)

<M>  Host AP driver for Prism2/2.5/3 in PLX9052 PCI adaptors

<M>  Host AP driver for Prism2.5 PCI adaptors
```

iwconfig (obcięte):

```
eth2      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"dth_home"  Nickname:""

          Mode:Master  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Access Point: 00:0E:8E:07:E1:0C   

          Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   Sensitivity=1/3  

          Retry short limit:8   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          

wlan0_rename  IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"dth_home"  Nickname:""

          Mode:Master  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Access Point: 00:0E:8E:07:E1:0C   

          Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   Sensitivity=1/3  

          Retry short limit:8   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:28  Invalid misc:10   Missed beacon:0

```

Kiedy próbuję zrobić 'wlanconfig eth2 destroy' dostaję:

```
dth darth # wlanconfig eth2 destroy

wlanconfig: ioctl: Operation not supported

dth darth # 
```

dmesg daje mi takie informacje n/t eth2:

```
eth2: Preferred AP (SIOCSIWAP) is used only in Managed mode when host_roaming is enabled

eth2: Host AP mode does not support 'Any' essid

eth2: invalid skb->cb magic (0x00000000, expected 0xf08a36a2)

eth2: invalid skb->cb magic (0x00000000, expected 0xf08a36a2)

```

Jedyne co udało mi się osiągnąć, to teoretyczna zmiana trybu pracy karty na master :/

O co chodzi z 'wlan0_rename'...?

----------

## ChRisiu

zainteresuj się tym:

http://hostap.epitest.fi/

 *Quote:*   

> Kiedy próbuję zrobić 'wlanconfig eth2 destroy' dostaję:
> 
> ```
> dth darth # wlanconfig eth2 destroy
> 
> ...

 

wlanconfig dotyczy tylko sterowników madwifi dla kart na chipsecie Atherosa...

```
rubi@toshi ~ $ equery b wlanconfig

[ Searching for file(s) wlanconfig in *... ]

net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools-0.9.3.3 (/sbin/wlanconfig)
```

----------

